# Fiat Ducato 2.3 panel van Spare.



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi, im just in the process of buying a fiat panel van 2008 and ive noticed there is no spare wheel.

Could anyone please let me know where i could purchase one from without going to the main dealers.(Rim only.)

What do you other motorhomers do if you get a puncture ie when you are abroad.is there anyway a spare can be fitted under the van.

For your information the van body is the same as the Peugeot Boxer and the Citroen Relay.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

regards
celerybacon


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Fiat Ducato Panel van spare*

Hi
Try Tyresave, Connors Quay Deeside 01244 813030.
They advertise in MMM and do sell refurbished wheels for use as spares.
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Fiat Ducato Panel van spare*

Hi
Try Tyresave, Connors Quay Deeside 01244 813030.
They advertise in MMM and do sell refurbished wheels for use as spares.
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Unless you are talking alloy wheel, look on Ebay. 16" wheel with tyre anything from £25 to £60 depending on tyre condition, loads on there. If you want a rim only buy one with a barely legal tyre and have a new tyre put on it.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Unless its a Maxi van, it will almost certainly have 15" wheels, and yes, there is a spare wheel carrier under the back.

Some mh converters (like Murvi) specify a spare wheel when ordering a base van (its an extra), but many don't.

Tyresave stock and fit van alloys (mine came from there) and usually have some steels that have come off people's vans.

When I fitted alloys I sold my steel wheels on the classifieds here a year ago - they appear on the classified section fairly regularly. And there's always ebay...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Iveco rims were always the same as Fiat (and cheaper) but I am not sure after 2007.

I got mine from a main dealer secondhand (but brand new). Find out who fits alloy rims on new motorhomes, they will sell you one of the steel ones they have laid about. Mine cost £30 (16"), a new one from Fiat was around £130.


----------

